# Aquadive 300 DLC in DA HOUSE Baby!!!!!



## sunnykk (Mar 30, 2006)

AQUADIVE BS300 DLC

Got it this morning - brand new. Some Q&D pics from my phone.

Initial Thoughts - Wow!! The finish on the case and bezel is top notch. The DLC coating is really something. The dial, hands, indices, bezel - everything comes together so beautifully in this watch. The SS applied markers is the ****z. The isofrane compliments this watch really well. Al though, I am going to go through my stash of Delaurians tonight and see if I can find a perfect fit.

It is heavy, I will give it that, but I am able to handle it. My wrist size is about a 7 1/4", any smaller and I would probably not be able to pull this off.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Congrats Sunny and welcome to the BS300 DLC Club:-!

Truly an awesome diver!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## W. C. Bartlett (Feb 14, 2006)

This watch should be on everyone's top then to buy for a variety reasons. Congrats my friend and enjoy.


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Looks great on your sir... Wear it in the best of health!


----------



## jeff wilson (Sep 3, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Awesome man,I love it!
i have Zuriner v12 dlc and this two watches look amazing
congrats


----------



## sunnykk (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks guys. Here are some pics on a Delaurian that I found in my stash of straps. Really compliments the watch (IMO).


----------



## Rik76 (Jul 20, 2011)

very very very nice |> |> |>
i have one, and is really an stunning watch :-!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

They look solid as a rock....beautiful pieces ......how's the Lume Riccardo? All the best Dave


----------



## Rik76 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi Dave,
this have the non full lumed bezel, have only the lume pip,
right, is really solid like a rock,


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Great Lume shot Riccardo....it's good to have a mix of pip Lume and full bezel....all the best Dave


----------



## macaroni727 (Nov 2, 2013)

congrats i have one also..its a beast,my only complaint which is not a biggy is the date window is small because it has a marker behind it otherwise its a beauty!!! i also picked up an Aquadive Rotary model 50 very recently a great 70's piece and hard to find in great condition


----------

